# New to site Help with build



## BulletS15 (Oct 27, 2008)

whats up everybody im looking to build an s15 by june of '09 and ive already got 12g's to blow so i want to start ordering parts as of next week and i have MANY QUESTIONS so please bare with me. i guess i should start out by saying that im going with 95-98 240sx shell and i want to have the s15 front end, but i want the tail lights from a 01 silvia....can it be done??? im willing to throw 2's on the tail light convertion ALONE cuz i really want them. can it be done???? know any shops that'll do it??? and what parts do i need. any info is appriciated...thnx 

basically i want to go from this....









to this....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

anything can be done with enough money, but as to why you would want s15 taillights, i don't know. they look like grand am taillights and probably won't flow well on a s14.


----------



## BulletS15 (Oct 27, 2008)

the reason i want these tails is because i eventualy want my end result to look like this....

from the front 









from the back


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can do it, but i'm telling you its not gonna flow well at all. the s14's and s15's rears are very different, its gonna take a lot of time to make it look halfway decent. i'd invest my time and money is something more useful.


----------

